# Tampa Repticon this weekend 3/23 & 3/24



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

Anyone going?

I'll have the following available, plus some supplies if anyone needs anything; and hopefully a few of Randommind's (Wes) custom glass tanks. Really looking forward to seeing those.

Powder Blue - young adults
Alanis - subadults and juvies
Bakhuis - young adults, juvies
Patricia - froglets
Cobalt - froglets
Leucs - juvies. froglets

Auratus - Pan Green/Black, FR Taboga Island, Super Blue, Blue/Black

FF's, iso's, flour beetles

Photos thru link below.


----------



## Whitneyd88 (Nov 12, 2011)

Come to Pensacolaaaaaaa lol!


----------



## baita83 (Aug 29, 2009)

I was looking forward to this was hoping to be able to see some of the new atelopus that came in but unfortunately I am not going to make this one.


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

Reef_Haven said:


> Anyone going?
> 
> ... hopefully a few of Randommind's (Wes) custom glass tanks. Really looking forward to seeing those.



Unfortunately, I won't be able to stay for the show. I will however be dropping off a couple plug and play vivs at Kevin's table that are 20 x 12 x 16 (16.6 gallons). Not quite finished as I have a few more plants to add and will be blacking out the false bottom and possibly background...but here is a little teaser:


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

I will have Hydei and Melanos at My friend Ray's table with his tons of nice sized bromeliads.I am not well enough to do a show yet, but shows are on my to do list as soon as possible.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

I will likely shoot up Saturday AM to cherry pick out some of those nice Histo's that are always floating around F L A


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

What, Histros? Where? 



markpulawski said:


> I will likely shoot up Saturday AM to cherry pick out some of those nice Histo's that are always floating around F L A


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

Blue_Pumilio said:


> What, Histros? Where?


They are hidden in the leaf litter of those tanks for sale....I swear!


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

I'll take them all! 



randommind said:


> They are hidden in the leaf litter of those tanks for sale....I swear!


----------



## c81kennedy (Dec 24, 2010)

I'll be there sat early.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

should be there around 10:30, for those that don't know me I will be wearing a large chain with the pendant that says "Sex Machine"


----------



## Amphinityfrogs (Jan 30, 2013)

sad part it I'm in tampa this weekend, and I want to come. But I will want to expand my collection and I cant fly with frogs.


----------



## SuspensefulSteve (Oct 28, 2010)

Thought I was going on Sunday but due to Mr. Baita83 having other plans, I am now going today.


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

Is that what it says? I couldn't get past the diamond studded grill on your teeth. 




markpulawski said:


> should be there around 10:30, for those that don't know me I will be wearing a large chain with the pendant that says "Sex Machine"


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Yes it matches my tattoo but most will never know where that is.....




sorry just watched from Dusk til Dawn recently


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Ok so how was it, what did you you get?


----------



## sarasmiles (Sep 5, 2012)

I got a beautiful pair of powder blue tincs from Kevin and some nice broms.

Thanks Kevin!


----------



## BizaroStormy (Mar 20, 2013)

randommind said:


> Unfortunately, I won't be able to stay for the show. I will however be dropping off a couple plug and play vivs at Kevin's table that are 20 x 12 x 16 (16.6 gallons). Not quite finished as I have a few more plants to add and will be blacking out the false bottom and possibly background...but here is a little teaser:
> 
> View attachment 37979


I picked up the one on the right and three leuc froglets from Kevin.

They seem really happy and are already eating. 

Very happy with my first dart frogs, thanks Kevin and Wes .


----------



## Amphinityfrogs (Jan 30, 2013)

It was great meeting you guys at the show. Beautiful frogs btw I wish I could have bought some.


----------

